
Mobile Messaging App Developer / Technical Lead - martijnglorieux
A highly intriguing Startup idea positioned somewhere between WhatsApp and SnapChat. We have reached prototype stage with branding under way. 
We’re proven tech entrepreneurial ex-pats seeking a Senior Software developer to join our effort in Santa Teresa, Costa Rica to complete our team. Relocate and code by beach &amp; surf or work from abroad.<p>Skills That Matter: 
Deep understanding and proficiency in making native apps on iOS (and Android a plus) platform (minimum 2 to 3 years experience)<p>Track record of architecting and implementing complex, robust and highly scalable consumer web&#x2F;mobile software (published iOS app references)<p>Experience with mobile messaging&#x2F;chat backend, including linux server administration, ejabberd&#x2F;XMPP protocol and Erlang<p>Strong intuition for front-end design and usability<p>Strong problem-solving and analytical skills<p>Solid automated testing, deployment, and code quality background.<p>Up to date knowledge on the latest innovations in the iOS ecosystem<p>What You’ll Do:<p>•	Create product requirements
•	Develop product prototype iterations
•	Develop and own development methodology
•	Help patent, copyright or otherwise secure intellectual property.<p>Please contact me: martijn.glorieux@gmail.com<p>Thanks
======
smt88
> _proven tech entrepreneurial ex-pats_

I was interested in this claim, so I googled you. Your LinkedIn indicates that
you worked at a bakery for a long time. What are your tech ventures that we
could look up?

